# New bit from Whiteside



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I know that the drum makers on the forums will be happy to see this new bit. It’s a 60 degree edge bevel x ½” shank x 9/16” inch cut length x 2 ½” large diameter. The Whiteside part number is 2318 and it has a list price of $78 which is a far better deal than Amana's bit at about $125.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

The smaller one used here .
Your selection (WMC) will be welcomed on next run.


----------

